# Painting Over Purple Board (Moisture Resistant Gypsum)



## JoeGerloff (Sep 24, 2020)

We have a noticed a trend towards contractors using purple board (moisture resistant gypsum board) in entire buildings, not just the bathrooms anymore. We just finish painted an entire new school that had purple board everywhere, and it looked great. We returned to do the punchlist, and are noticing areas popping up all over where you can see the purple board showing through. We originally primed it with McCormick Revo, and applied 2 finish coats of McCormick Total Advantage. Purple board still showing through! We now are in the middle of testing other products (oil based primers, stain blockers, better hiding paints, etc.) over top of the McCormick system, but are not having any luck. Next step is trying Shellac - but this whole thing just seems crazy. Anyone else have any similar experiences with purple board?


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

I've never had to go over purple board before, or used the paint listed.

Have you tried using a flat paint after priming, tinted to or close to the finish? 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

JoeGerloff said:


> We originally primed it with McCormick Revo, and applied 2 finish coats of McCormick Total Advantage.


I'm confused. Revo is paint + Primer in one. I'd first start with just a primer. in the McCormick line which I never heard of is 1St step(06431). 

What color are you painting? If it is a tinted white you may want to do first coat with a solid white as there is more pigment to cover. and then finish with you tinted white.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like they have a stain blocking primer called UniX. You may want to switch to that. I'm not sure why the had to make this mold resistant drywall purple though..what a pain. In the future you may want to bid for 2 coats of primer..especially if going white.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

SS_painting said:


> I've never had to go over purple board before, or used the paint listed.
> 
> Have you tried using a flat paint after priming, tinted to or close to the finish?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


I've painted purple board man times without the problems you're describing. We mostly used PPG 6-2 primer and as others have mentioned try tinting it as close to the finish coat as possible. Be aware that primers take tints differently than finish paints.

I've never used McCormick Revo?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> I've painted purple board man times without the problems you're describing. We mostly used PPG 6-2 primer and as others have mentioned try tinting it as close to the finish coat as possible. Be aware that primers take tints differently than finish paints.
> 
> I've never used McCormick Revo?



Yeah, this is weird. I don't see it a whole lot, but have never had trouble with it.


Maybe just convince them that some shade of purple is the new Revere Pewter?


----------

